# Rally brag!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job. She has both brains and beauty.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Congrats on the 2nd place!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Good jobs!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yea! Great job!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations! Gemma is beautiful too


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Great job and I love the picture!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Good girl, Gemma! That was a nice big class, so congratulations to you and your pup.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

YIPPEE!! Way to go!


----------

